
A Wave Function Collapse Overlapping Model Guide - 42yeah1
https://frame.42yeah.casa/2020/01/30/wfc.html
======
BorisTheBrave
Note that the implementation described above uses the Arc Consistency 3
algorithm for the propagate step. It's often an order of magnitude faster to
use AC4, as is done in the original WFC repo and in my implementation
([https://github.com/BorisTheBrave/DeBroglie](https://github.com/BorisTheBrave/DeBroglie)).

~~~
42yeah1
Yeah, I am just trying to make it work :P I would strongly advise against
using my implementation.

------
ianai
I broke it. (In a good way) I managed to embed a pattern in the feed that is
not repeated in the output. Well, at least some of the time is not repeated-
haven’t done very many iterations.

[https://ibb.co/k6BmFsd](https://ibb.co/k6BmFsd)

~~~
skolskoly
I broke it in a bad way. Pattern chugged along fine and then it froze and a
random white rectangle appeared. (N=3)
[https://imgur.com/a/IlmdkC6](https://imgur.com/a/IlmdkC6)

~~~
42yeah1
Ah, sorry I didn't make that clear... That would be a contradiction, as no
pattern was found to fit in that area. You need to generate again.

~~~
skolskoly
Interesting. Well it only happened once so I guess I just got bad luck. Fun
demo!

------
dfee
This is awkward. My home router blocks your site as malware. (It tells me I
can submit the site for review here: bitdefender.com/submit

~~~
42yeah1
Well maybe that's because I am hosting my blog on vultr... I guess?

------
symmetricsaurus
Seems like n=3 really helps to get good results. With n=2 it was a bit hard to
see that it actually followed the pattern.

~~~
42yeah1
Yeah, that's why in the official repo lots of images were generated using N=3.
However N=2 is pretty good for mazes and stuffs from my perspective.

------
rawoke083600
Wow that's cool ! It's like perlin noise for grownups :D

------
a-dub
computer modern in the hizzy!

